# HBO Go coming to XBOX 360 on March 27, 2012



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/28/hbo-go-coming-to-xbox-360-on-april-1st/

Assuming this isn't an early April Fools joke, HBO Go is coming to XBOX 360 on April 1. The real question is will DirecTV support it?


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

"Devo1237" said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/28/hbo-go-coming-to-xbox-360-on-april-1st/
> 
> Assuming this isn't an early April Fools joke, HBO Go coming to XBOX 360 on April 1. The real question is will DirecTV support it?


I'd love to see more offerings like this on the PS3 similar to NFL to Go. It would also be a great addition to Sony's new mobile console PS Vita.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope Directv supports it. I already can get it on my ipod touch but having it on the xbox would allow for watching on an hdtv outside of my house.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Devo1237 said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/28/hbo-go-coming-to-xbox-360-on-april-1st/
> 
> Assuming this isn't an early April Fools joke, HBO Go is coming to XBOX 360 on April 1. The real question is will DirecTV support it?


Why would DirecTV support something that's on the Xbox360?


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Why would DirecTV support something that's on the Xbox360?


HBO Go access is a complimentary addition to your HBO subscription with your provider. However, each provider must choose whether or not to give access to their customers for the different devices that have HBO Go. Currently DirecTV allows HBO Go access on mobile devices like Android, iPhone, and iPad, but does not support it on the Roku.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Devo1237 said:


> HBO Go access is a complimentary addition to your HBO subscription with your provider. However, each provider must choose whether or not to give access to their customers for the different devices that have HBO Go. Currently DirecTV allows HBO Go access on mobile devices like Android, iPhone, and iPad, but does not support it on the Roku.


Exactly. DirecTV allows it on mobile devices, but so far I haven't heard of them allowing it on TVs themselves or devices that hook up to TVs. DirecTV wants you using one of their receivers to watch it on your TV (so they get the $6/month for it).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> Exactly. DirecTV allows it on mobile devices, but so far I haven't heard of them allowing it on TVs themselves or devices that hook up to TVs. DirecTV wants you using one of their receivers to watch it on your TV (so they get the $6/month for it).


It's allowed on Samsung TVs and has been great.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

OK, I hadn't heard that yet (haven't been on here as much since I started my new job). In that case I would say there is a decent chance that DirecTV may allow it on the Xbox 360. It might be that they just don't see the benefit in dealing with ROKU for the number of people that would actually use it on that device.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Devo1237 said:


> HBO Go access is a complimentary addition to your HBO subscription with your provider. However, each provider must choose whether or not to give access to their customers for the different devices that have HBO Go. Currently DirecTV allows HBO Go access on mobile devices like Android, iPhone, and iPad, but does not support it on the Roku.


Ok, then you probably meant to say you hope "DirecTV allows access" instead of "DirecTV supports it". Big difference.


----------



## airedale (Aug 8, 2007)

Whats annoying on the Xbox 360 side is that more than likely it will require you to have Gold membership.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> Ok, then you probably meant to say you hope "DirecTV allows access" instead of "DirecTV supports it". Big difference.


In this case "allowing access" is a form of support, since the system doesn't work without it. So no, I meant to say support.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Devo1237 said:


> In this case "allowing access" is a form of support, since the system doesn't work without it. So no, I meant to say support.


No, not really but if it makes you feel better then go with it.


----------



## KNPKH2ster (Apr 3, 2010)

Hopefully the HBO GO app will be available on the PS3 soon.


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, not really but if it makes you feel better then go with it.


I don't even understand what you're talking about. Do you think support only means customer service? Support can be used in many different ways. A leg can support a table, a wife can support her husband, a TV can support different resolutions, and DirecTV can support HBO Go for the XBOX. Much like Apple's infamous decision not to support Flash on the iPhone. Like it or not, the word "support" is often used this way in the cultural lexicon.

http://www.hackingnetflix.com/2011/11/comcast-not-supporting-roku-hbo-go-channel-.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2012/02/28/hbo-go-may-arrive-on-xbox-360-before-april-1st/



> And then there's the folks who won't understand why their cable system doesn't support HBO GO (e.g. DirecTV for the Roku and Time Warner for all TV-connected devices).


----------



## jeepwrang3 (Aug 19, 2006)

From what i've read they're only supporting Cable subscribers at this time.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

jeepwrang3 said:


> From what i've read they're only supporting Cable subscribers at this time.


Don't believe everything you read. :computer:


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

"Satelliteracer" said:


> Don't believe everything you read. :computer:


Oh man, I hope you're hinting at DTV supporting it. I would subscribe to HBO on April 1 if they do.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Would LOVE the ability for this to be accessed through my Xbox

The access to all the HBO shows is amazing, imo


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> Don't believe everything you read. :computer:


Many moons ago you suggested that a new and improved HBO On Demand was on its way and would be functionally equivalent to HBO GO. What is the status of that project? If HBO GO is going to be "suported" by DirecTV on the XBox, then I would expect that it would also be "supported" on the Roku. No?


----------



## jadebox (Dec 14, 2004)

airedale said:


> Whats annoying on the Xbox 360 side is that more than likely it will require you to have Gold membership.


Another problem is that, if you've optimized your TVs settings for video games on the input the Xbox is using, TV programs look horrible.

I can fix it with a few clicks of the TV's remote, but then ... I have to find the TV's remote and click buttons on it a few times. Ugh. 

-- Roger


----------



## sdirv (Dec 14, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Exactly. DirecTV allows it on mobile devices, but so far I haven't heard of them allowing it on TVs themselves or devices that hook up to TVs. DirecTV wants you using one of their receivers to watch it on your TV (so they get the $6/month for it).


But you can't watch HBO Go on your DirecTV receiver, it's not a channel offered.

The only way you can get HBO Go anywhere is to be an HBO subscriber to begin with. D* just chooses to not authenticate that you do already subscribe to HBO if you're trying to use a Roku device. They gladly authenticate your subscription so you can watch HBO Go on your pc, your laptop, your phone, iPad.......

So far their official (maybe) stance is that they'd rather you watch their HBO VOD offering, which is a freebie that you get on your DVR if you already subscribe to HBO......

They are trying to compete with one of their own content providers, which IMO is idiotic.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

If DirecTV allows access on Samsung smart TVs, and are going to allow access on Xbox, why are they so hung up about it on Roku? It seems rather arbitrary.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

man_rob said:


> If DirecTV allows access on Samsung smart TVs, and are going to allow access on Xbox, why are they so hung up about it on Roku? It seems rather arbitrary.


Like I said before, my guess is they must not think that there are enough HBO subscribers on DirecTV that have a compatible ROKU device to bother with it. I'm willing to bet there are a lot more people that have DirecTV and HBO and a new Samsung TV or Xbox360 then there are that have a ROKU.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Like I said before, my guess is they must not think that there are enough HBO subscribers on DirecTV that have a compatible ROKU device to bother with it. I'm willing to bet there are a lot more people that have DirecTV and HBO and a new Samsung TV or Xbox360 then there are that have a ROKU.


I don't think that's it. Roku is more popular than you think. Plus, it's not like DirecTV has to do anything for the Roku box. The HBO Go app is already available on the device, and other providers allow their subscribers to use the box. It's just a matter of DirecTV choosing not to let their customers use Roku.

http://articles.businessinsider.com/2010-12-20/tech/30046832_1_apple-tv-amazon-app-store


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Roku boxes are popular with people that spend a lot of time on the internet, and in forums like this. Most people couldn't tell you what it is if you asked them. I'm an engineer and work with a lot of engineer's and I don't know a single person that own's one. I know quite a few people who have X-Box 360s, and a few with newer Samsung TVs that may or may not end up working depending on what all units Samsung decides to send the firware out to (a couple have 6000s, but most are different models of SmartTV that don't have the update yet). I even know a few people with Apple TVs that couldn't tell you what a ROKU is even though they're almost the same thing.


----------



## Shady12 (Mar 9, 2012)

I just switched to DirecTV from cable yesterday, so they better allow it as I've been looking forward to it since they announced HBO Go coming to Xbox Live! HBO Go is an amazing app, but I can't stand watching shows on my phone or laptop.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

oakwcj said:


> Many moons ago you suggested that a new and improved HBO On Demand was on its way and would be functionally equivalent to HBO GO. What is the status of that project?


Solid progress. HDUI had to be completed first which is wrapping up right now.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Will the updated On Demand also improve the selection for Showtime? I'm wanting to go back to Season 1 of Dexter, but my options are pretty limited. At this point, I can only rent BluRay from BBuster or Netflix...


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Beerstalker" said:


> OK, I hadn't heard that yet (haven't been on here as much since I started my new job). In that case I would say there is a decent chance that DirecTV may allow it on the Xbox 360. It might be that they just don't see the benefit in dealing with ROKU for the number of people that would actually use it on that device.


I also get it on my Google TV. Works pretty well.

And D* doesn't have to "deal" with the Roku. HBO takes care of the activation and the delivery of content. All D* has to do is say yes. Pretty simple. There are 3 or 4 million Roku devices in the wild and this D* customer currently owns 5 of them.


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

hbo go will work on xbox 360


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"chintups3" said:


> hbo go will work on xbox 360


For DirecTV subs?


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

yes look at website hbo go will work on xbox 360http://www.hbogo.com/activate/#devices


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"chintups3" said:


> yes look at website hbo go will work on xbox 360http://www.hbogo.com/activate/#devices


And that just pisses me off. I don't own an Xbox, I own Roku boxes. How is an Xbox owner more entitled to HBO Go than I am as a Roku owner?


----------



## Stewpidity (Jan 26, 2008)

airedale said:


> Whats annoying on the Xbox 360 side is that more than likely it will require you to have Gold membership.


usually you can find one year xBox gold membership cards at amazon, buy.com, etc for around 36-40 bucks


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I played around with HBO GO on my Xbox 360 this morning for 10 minutes. So glad that DirecTV is allowing it!!!


----------



## Devo1237 (Apr 22, 2008)

chintups3 said:


> hbo go will work on xbox 360


Awesome! I will be signing up for HBO shortly.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Side Note: for those that have comcast internet.

Full story: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Defends-CapExempt-Xbox-360-Video-Service-118994

Comcast Defends Cap-Exempt Xbox 360 Video Service
Insists It's Just Another Cable Box
by Karl Bode 39 minutes ago tags: legal · Video · fcc · business · alternatives · cable · content · net-neutrality · consumers
Tipped by TheHelpful1 
Comcast's new video services beamed to the Xbox 360 launch this week, requiring users have an Xbox Live Gold subscription and subscribe to both Comcast Xfinity TV and Xfinity broadband services. As we noted yesterday, Comcast's new video offering on the Xbox 360 won't count against the company's 250GB usage cap. As we also predicted, the announcement very quickly raised the hackles of those concerned that the move is in violation of the concept of network neutrality -- giving Comcast's own services a leg up in competition against Internet video alternatives.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

WestDC said:


> Side Note: for those that have comcast internet.
> 
> Full story: http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/Comcast-Defends-CapExempt-Xbox-360-Video-Service-118994
> 
> ...


So if it's Comcast streaming its doesn't count, but if it's Netflix is does? Yea I see a huge lawsuit on this one. They can't say its ok for our stuff but not yours. Thats what happens when cable companies control the online pipes and have their own content. The FCC will have a word with them I'm sure. You know Netflix will raise cain over that.

By the way kudos for Directv letting us HBO GO on the Xbox!!! Now show the Roku guys some love. There is no difference in devices.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

This comcast thing is liken to streaming ESPN3 on xbox 360. You get it depending on who your broadband provider is, no ifs ands or buts


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> For DirecTV subs?


Yes


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> This comcast thing is liken to streaming ESPN3 on xbox 360. You get it depending on who your broadband provider is, no ifs ands or buts


Not true. If the provider (DIRECTV, TIME WARNER, etc) choose not to allow it, then it can be prevented. At the end of the day, the authentication is still done with each provider to confirm they are subscribers of that platform and that service (HBO). It's not a broadband authentication but a MVPD authentication. XBOX is just the go between and the device output, they're still authenticating to make sure the customer actually has HBO.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Title change to from April 1 to March 27th.


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

hbo go work now we need direct tv on xbox 360 app


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

"dualsub2006" said:


> And that just pisses me off. I don't own an Xbox, I own Roku boxes. How is an Xbox owner more entitled to HBO Go than I am as a Roku owner?


That's because there are more Xbox 360's out there than Roku.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

"chintups3" said:


> hbo go work now we need direct tv on xbox 360 app


I would live a DirecTV for Xbox app. Even if it just had on demand titles I would like it. I'm positive on demand would load faster on the Xbox than it does on a DirecTV box.

Kevin


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I installed the HBO Go App on my XBOX today and really like that it has a Watchlist, so I can build up a list of titles for later viewing.

Now I'd love to see this on my Roku ..


----------



## Snickering Hound (Nov 3, 2011)

I checked out an episode of "True Blood" season 1.

Video quality is quite nice, however it was in stereo and not surround.

Hopefully Directv's version will include surround sound.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Snickering Hound" said:


> I checked out an episode of "True Blood" season 1.
> 
> Video quality is quite nice, however it was in stereo and not surround.
> 
> Hopefully Directv's version will include surround sound.


DirecTV's version? They will have no version of HBO Go.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"carlsbad_bolt_fan" said:


> That's because there are more Xbox 360's out there than Roku.


So what?


----------



## Snickering Hound (Nov 3, 2011)

Hoosier205 said:


> DirecTV's version? They will have no version of HBO Go.


Ok, Directv's version of HBO on demand to compete with HBOGo if you want to play word semantics. :sure:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Snickering Hound" said:


> Ok, Directv's version of HBO on demand to compete with HBOGo if you want to play word semantics. :sure:


...it's completely different. Not even close. It's not semantics. No provider has HBO On Demand that even comes near what HBO Go is.


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

dualsub2006 said:


> And that just pisses me off. I don't own an Xbox, I own Roku boxes. How is an Xbox owner more entitled to HBO Go than I am as a Roku owner?


Absolutely an Xbox owner is more entitled than a Roku customer. Was it unfair when there was a greater selection of BluRay movies than HD DVDs? How about Sony Beta vs VHS? Laser disc? Why is it fair that some video games are available on PS3 only or XBOX only? Why did NFL Sunday Ticket only exist on PS3 last year and not Wii or Xbox? Life isn't fair.

Roku's role in life is to be a competitor to DTV, TWC, DISH and many others. DTV, Comcast and other providers aren't going to help them get there. That's my opinion, but I'm sticking to it.

XBOX may be a competitor also, but I'll bet bottom dollar they are also a partner of DTV's in some fashion. I'd also argue that XBOX first and foremost is a gaming console and not an over the top play like Roku is. If DTV or others perceived XBOX as a direct threat, they wouldn't allow it. Besides, Roku is a gnat on an elephant's tookus. Why enable these gnats to stick around? This is big boy business that everyone is playing and that doesn't mean every device, every device version will be supported. Sorry, that is how the world is.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

ChicagoBlue said:


> Absolutely an Xbox owner is more entitled than a Roku customer. Was it unfair when there was a greater selection of BluRay movies than HD DVDs? How about Sony Beta vs VHS? Laser disc? Why is it fair that some video games are available on PS3 only or XBOX only? Why did NFL Sunday Ticket only exist on PS3 last year and not Wii or Xbox? Life isn't fair.
> 
> Roku's role in life is to be a competitor to DTV, TWC, DISH and many others. DTV, Comcast and other providers aren't going to help them get there. That's my opinion, but I'm sticking to it.
> 
> XBOX may be a competitor also, but I'll bet bottom dollar they are also a partner of DTV's in some fashion.  I'd also argue that XBOX first and foremost is a gaming console and not an over the top play like Roku is. If DTV or others perceived XBOX as a direct threat, they wouldn't allow it. Besides, Roku is a gnat on an elephant's tookus. Why enable these gnats to stick around? This is big boy business that everyone is playing and that doesn't mean every device, every device version will be supported. Sorry, that is how the world is.


So, which is it, a threat or a gnat? Too big or too small? How much is your bottom dollar?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...it's completely different. Not even close. It's not semantics. No provider has HBO On Demand that even comes near what HBO Go is.


Who is to say that Directv's on demand selection won't come close to hbo go's selections? We have been told it won't ever be the exact same due to contracts and rights issues, but that it will be as close as they can get it...


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"ChicagoBlue" said:


> Absolutely an Xbox owner is more entitled than a Roku customer.


Apparently that was D* attitude as well. I voted with my wallet.


----------



## marker101 (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah. Kind of lame that I subscribe to HBO for 17 dollars a month (and rising) and my "provider" is nice enough to say that I can't access HBO's service on all of my devices. Yes, I've used HBOGO on my mobile devices, laptop, and will probably use 360 at some point, but I don't really comprehend why I'm being shafted on the Roku. I pay DirecTV a gazillion dollars a month, all I want is equal access to something that's not even DirecTV's. And yes, I am entitled to it. I don't care if HBOGO were available on a stone tablet...I'd want equal access.

But I stick with them, so I guess I'm the dumb one...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I installed the HBO Go App on my XBOX today and really like that it has a Watchlist, so I can build up a list of titles for later viewing.
> 
> Now I'd love to see this on my Roku ..


I liked the Watchlist feature as well. Kind of like Netflix's queue. Only problem is every movie expires by 4/30 it seems. I know new movies will come on as stuff expires and that stuff will probably be back in a couple months. Just means you've got deadlines coming up to watch something. No big deal, just a comment.

HBO also has a lot of documentaries. I watched the Triangle one last night. It is about a fire in a factory like 100 years ago that killed 129 people. I found it pretty interesting. Saw a couple other documentaries I'd like to see as well.

Then I also have some series to watch. I never watched the last season of Deadwood. I also never watched any of The Wire.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I pay for Hulu+...Why isn't it available on my BluRay player? <sarcasm>I'm entitled to it.</sarcasm>
I pay for Amazon Prime...Why isn't it available on my BluRay player? <sarcasm>I'm entitled to it.</sarcasm>

Life isn't fair and not all services are available on all devices. Big deal.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"sigma1914" said:


> I pay for Hulu+...Why isn't it available on my BluRay player? <sarcasm>I'm entitled to it.</sarcasm>
> I pay for Amazon Prime...Why isn't it available on my BluRay player? <sarcasm>I'm entitled to it.</sarcasm>
> 
> Life isn't fair and not all services are available on all devices. Big deal.


That's not the same thing because Hulu+ isn't available to any subscriber on the make and model of BluRay player that you have.

HBO Go IS available to SOME HBO subscribers on the Roku.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

dualsub2006 said:


> And that just pisses me off. I don't own an Xbox, I own Roku boxes. How is an Xbox owner more entitled to HBO Go than I am as a Roku owner?


Just compare an xbox 360 to a $49 roku and you'll probably get your answer. Entitlement is such a harsh word. I think it's probably because an xbox 360 is considered primarily a videogame console and a roku is a streaming media box by D*. It could also have something to do with an agreement between HBO and Microsoft on Apps that make use of the xbox live network infrastructure to deliver their content.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

NewForceFiveFan said:


> Just compare an xbox 360 to a $49 roku and you'll probably get your answer. Entitlement is such a harsh word. I think it's probably because an xbox 360 is considered primarily a videogame console and a roku is a streaming media box by D*. It could also have something to do with an agreement between HBO and Microsoft on Apps that make use of the xbox live network infrastructure to deliver their content.


I pay for the HBOGO content, but DirecTV has decided to block my access to content I've paid for. An "entitlement" is apparently something you don't personally care about. For me, it's an impairment of contract by DirecTV. I don't really care what the "reason" might be, particularly since DirecTV is so imperious that it won't deign to provide one. But I'm not voting with my wallet, because my choices are rather limited and are worse overall than DirecTV. That doesn't mean that I have to be happy about their behavior.


----------



## NewForceFiveFan (Apr 23, 2010)

HBOGO service is complimentary to your HBO subscription. Directv's contract with HBO is for providing HBO service via satellite to a Directv receiver. Unless Directv's current contract with HBO says they have to Authenticate subscribers on ALL other platforms for that extra service than your SOL. As many people on here have noted a roku box must be connected to a television in order to be used. It's not a PC/Mac or true mobile device like an iphone/itouch/ipad.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

oakwcj said:


> I pay for the HBOGO content.


No, you do not.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"NewForceFiveFan" said:


> It could also have something to do with an agreement between HBO and Microsoft on Apps that make use of the xbox live network infrastructure to deliver their content.


Only there are 8 or 9 other providers that allow HBO Go access on the Roku. I can't see HBO cutting a deal with Microsoft that excludes D* subscribers and not E* subscribers from using the Roku.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"Hoosier205" said:


> No, you do not.


So you're saying that since my bill only says HBO that HBO 2, West and the other 7 HBO channels are free?

Of course that's not what you mean. All of those other HBO channels are included in your subscription. Just as HBO Go is.

Nothing is free. Every bit of programming that you get from D* is included in your bill.

It is laughable to say that HBO Go is provided free of charge.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No, you do not.


If it's a gift from HBO, then DirecTV is keeping me from my gift. HBO says that it's included in the price of my subscription. DirecTV is just a meddling middleman in this scenario.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> So you're saying that since my bill only says HBO that HBO 2, West and the other 7 HBO channels are free?
> 
> Of course that's not what you mean. All of those other HBO channels are included in your subscription. Just as HBO Go is.
> 
> ...


That poster said they pay for HBO Go content. That is not true. You are paying for the services and features provided by and available through DirecTV, not those which are not provided by or available through DirecTV.

What you are claiming would be similar to a Dish Network customer demanding access to HBO 2 West in HD. They pay for HBO, but Dish does not carry that channel.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dualsub2006" said:


> So you're saying that since my bill only says HBO that HBO 2, West and the other 7 HBO channels are free?
> 
> Of course that's not what you mean. All of those other HBO channels are included in your subscription. Just as HBO Go is.
> 
> ...


I'd make the argument that hbo was worried about two things. One, suffering subscription losses because people wanted their products on mobile devices, so they would consider cutting the hbo subscription to pay for other means to get the programs, like the DVDs, which does not bring in the same revenue, and two, they wanted to control the content in mobile devices, rather than letting the providers control it, so they decided to enhance their services without raising the rates specifically for it.

You pay for the content of hbo. They are not charging any more or any less for the go content, because if they where it'd be an additional line item, since they where originally discussing doing that, and do you realize how much people would complain that never use the go services if they did increase prices simply because of go? This is a case of them feeling they have to enhance their product at the same rate to keep current.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

dualsub2006 said:


> So what?


So, that means you develop apps for your bigger potential audience first.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"carlsbad_bolt_fan" said:


> So, that means you develop apps for your bigger potential audience first.


The HBO Go Roku channel has been available for months. If HBO were more concerned about the larger audience of the Xbox wouldn't that have come first?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

The vast majority of Xbox users are still gamers and not cord cutters. The apps are an afterthought for those who use it exclusively or primarily for gaming. I can understand their concerns with supporting a device (Roku) that aides cord cutting, even if a feature like HBO Go does not by requiring a subscription.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> No, you do not.


I agree. HBO is $15.99 this year. It was $15.99 last year despite HBO GO launching. Price is the same, yet the service got better with additional HD channels launched and HBO GO. HBO ON Demand is about to increase content as well, but the price is still $15.99.

That doesn't mean prices won't change in the future, but since the price has been constant since those features were added I am in agreement with you.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Xbox 360 App works great!


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

My buddy used his Xbox 360 to cut the cord. He has AT&T DSL. They only thing he was worried about was college football and ESPN. He was able to stream ESPN and all the college football he wanted on his Xbox. AT&T DSL let him do it no prob. He also uses Netflix and has a Tivo Premiere for an over the air DVR.

Lets face it Xbox is really no differernt then a roku. You can use both devices to cut the cord if you look online and no what to do. So roku doesn't have the sales figures like Xbox. It would be nice if they showed roku owners some love.

Oh and if you follow any tech sites you would have seen the story about Xbox being used more to stream video than play games.

http://www.slashgear.com/xbox-360-is-now-used-more-for-streaming-video-than-fragging-noobs-28220367/


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> I agree. HBO is $15.99 this year. It was $15.99 last year despite HBO GO launching. Price is the same, yet the service got better with additional HD channels launched and HBO GO. HBO ON Demand is about to increase content as well, but the price is still $15.99.
> 
> That doesn't mean prices won't change in the future, but since the price has been constant since those features were added I am in agreement with you.


Fine. Then it's a gift from HBO to me, its subscriber. Why doesn't DirecTV get out of the way and let me receive my gift? Xbox owners and certain Samsung TV owners get theirs. Why not us Roku people? Oh, I'll trade HBO West and HBO2 West for HBOGO access on the Roku.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"ehilbert1" said:


> My buddy used his Xbox 360 to cut the cord. He has AT&T DSL. They only thing he was worried about was college football and ESPN. He was able to stream ESPN and all the college football he wanted on his Xbox. AT&T DSL let him do it no prob. He also uses Netflix and has a Tivo Premiere for an over the air DVR.
> 
> Lets face it Xbox is really no differernt then a roku. You can use both devices to cut the cord if you look online and no what to do. So roku doesn't have the sales figures like Xbox. It would be nice if they showed roku owners some love.
> 
> ...


You may want to actually read that article. They were referencing online gaming, not just gaming.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"oakwcj" said:


> Fine. Then it's a gift from HBO to me, its subscriber. Why doesn't DirecTV get out of the way and let me receive my gift? Xbox owners and certain Samsung TV owners get theirs. Why not us Roku people? Oh, I'll trade HBO West and HBO2 West for HBOGO access on the Roku.


Who told you it was a gift from HBO to you?


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> You may want to actually read that article. They were referencing online gaming, not just gaming.


Still its being used for streaming video more and more. That will continue to grow. Lets face it though most people get an Xbox for online gaming. The numbers for FPS games don't lie. The number of people on Xbox live as gold members don't lie either. You don't get those games to not play online.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Who told you it was a gift from HBO to you?


HBO:

Get unlimited access to all your favorite HBO® shows, hit movies, sports, comedy and more, plus bonus features and behind-the-scenes extras. It's all free with your HBO subscription.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"oakwcj" said:


> HBO:
> 
> Get unlimited access to all your favorite HBO® shows, hit movies, sports, comedy and more, plus bonus features and behind-the-scenes extras. It's all free with your HBO subscription.


It says nothing about it being a gift.

You don't own the content. You aren't paying for the content. DirecTV allows for access with some devices, but not others. They get to decide which devices they participate with for specific reasons. That's just the way it is and that is their decision to make. If you want to decide how/when/why to grant access...form your own television service provider.


----------



## oakwcj (Sep 28, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> It says nothing about it being a gift.
> 
> You don't own the content. You aren't paying for the content. DirecTV allows for access with some devices, but not others. They get to decide which devices they participate with for specific reasons. That's just the way it is and that is their decision to make. If you want to decide how/when/why to grant access...form your own television service provider.


If it's not a gift and I'm not paying for it, what does being an HBO subscriber mean? You just want to argue about nothing. I don't. I'm not a DirecTV basher, but I don't love them either. I'm not threatening to hold my breath until I turn blue. There are lots of things that are more important to me than this issue. Still, if DirecTV cares as much about my satisfaction and good will as they always tell me they do, then refusing to authenticate my HBO subscription is eroding that satisfaction and good will. I can't for the life of me understand why you care enough about defending their right to piss me off to keep posting about this. Go ahead and have the last word. I'm done.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> It says nothing about it being a gift.
> 
> You don't own the content. You aren't paying for the content. DirecTV allows for access with some devices, but not others. They get to decide which devices they participate with for specific reasons. That's just the way it is and that is their decision to make. If you want to decide how/when/why to grant access...form your own television service provider.


Why so hostile? Form your own television service provider? Damn man. The funny thing is if we were all in person talking you wouldn't be like that

By the way I did read that article. Please quit assuming things.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"oakwcj" said:


> If it's not a gift and I'm not paying for it, what does being an HBO subscriber mean? You just want to argue about nothing. I don't. I'm not a DirecTV basher, but I don't love them either. I'm not threatening to hold my breath until I turn blue. There are lots of things that are more important to me than this issue. Still, if DirecTV cares as much about my satisfaction and good will as they always tell me they do, then refusing to authenticate my HBO subscription is eroding that satisfaction and good will. I can't for the life of me understand why you care enough about defending their right to piss me off to keep posting about this. Go ahead and have the last word. I'm done.


You are paying for the HBO channels DirecTV has an agreement to carry. Nothing more.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"ehilbert1" said:


> The funny thing is if we were all in person talking you wouldn't be like that.


Of course I would. Why wouldn't I? Something incredibly simple has now been explained numerous times. We spend far too much time having to explain why 2+2=4 around here.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course I would. Why wouldn't I? Something incredibly simple has now been explained numerous times. We spend far too much time having to explain why 2+2=4 around here.


It's people like you that keep a lot of posters away. I can guarantee you would not act hostile and be all cocky and arrogant to my face.

Plus who said you have to explain things 2+2=4? If you don't like a post or poster ignore it. Something tells me you can't do that. You like to be all cocky and arrogant while hiding behind a screen name online.

I'm sorry mods but again its people like this guy that keep a lot of us from posting. I've been a member here since 2007 with only 200 some posts. Why because people like that guy. He says he hates explaining things over and over but he keeps doing it.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"ehilbert1" said:


> I can guarantee you would not act hostile and be all cocky and arrogant to my face.


I simply asked, "why wouldn't I" in response. No need to get hostile.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ehilbert1 said:


> It's people like you that keep a lot of posters away. I can guarantee you would not act hostile and be all cocky and arrogant to my face.
> 
> Plus who said you have to explain things 2+2=4? If you don't like a post or poster ignore it. Something tells me you can't do that. You like to be all cocky and arrogant while hiding behind a screen name online.
> 
> I'm sorry mods but again its people like this guy that keep a lot of us from posting. I've been a member here since 2007 with only 200 some posts. Why because people like that guy. He says he hates explaining things over and over but he keeps doing it.


Take your own advice and ignore him or anyone else.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> I simply asked, "why wouldn't I" in response. No need to get hostile.


 Ok I'll bite again. Because...... you wouldn't be hiding behind a screen name on the Internet.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow I guess I'm the bad guy in all of this. Sorry I don't have thousands of posts guys. It just goes to show how people on the net hide behind screen names and act cocky and arrogant. You know because they can't do that in real life.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Take your own advice and ignore him or anyone else.


That I will.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"ehilbert1" said:


> Wow I guess I'm the bad guy in all of this. Sorry I don't have thousands of posts guys. It just goes to show how people on the net hide behind screen names and act cocky and arrogant. You know because they can't do that in real life.


You must not live in la. . Some People are exactly like that in person.


----------



## ehilbert1 (Jan 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You must not live in la. . Some People are exactly like that in person.


Yes that is true but some people do that and then there are consequences. I've seen it many many times being in the military.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Maybe less time discussing each other and more time discussing HBO Go on XBOX (and Roku; would love to hear SatelliteRacer chime in on that) would be prudent?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> *Maybe less time discussing each other and more time discussing HBO Go on XBOX *(and Roku; would love to hear SatelliteRacer chime in on that) would be prudent?


This is a great bit of advice. If you have anything else to say to each other please take it to PM.

Please stay on topic.


----------



## chintups3 (Jul 6, 2006)

i like hbo go on xbox


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

I have Hr22 & Xbox 360 (both connected Directly HDMI to a Samsung DLP) & HBO - I had recorded Green lantern & Then this monday I was able to stream it on my Xbox- While streaming I switched inputs and started playing my recorded version.

Switching back and forth What a difference* in PQ The Recorded version is Sharper* The Xbox Streamed version is grainier and flat. 

*Note on my display settings both HDMI (1)& HDMI (2) Picture settings are set same.

Anyone else have a chance to compare same content?? Thoughts??

I'm using Comcast Cable modem 22k blast service.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"WestDC" said:


> Anyone else have a chance to compare same content?? Thoughts??.


Yep, picture quality is lower when you stream from HBO Go. I compared Go from my Logitech Revue to a recording on my 47" TV using an episode of Boardwalk Empire. It's not the same.


----------



## davidatl14 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not debating whether DirecTV owes this or not to Roku Users(myself included) they don't, but it sure would be a Nice option to access. Also adds value to the HBO Premium Package.

I would far, far prefer to have an HBO package with all West Coast feeds and maybe some of the other East Coast Channels/different genres eliminated, and HBOGO access provided by DirecTV via Roku

JMO


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

I watched Star Trek Generations last night on my Xbox. I can not believe that movie is 18 years old!!!

I noticed a lot of pixellation during high action scenes. Otherwise the picture looked pretty good. I'm sure with time, HBO will up the picture quality and add 5.1 audio.


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

Each MSO provides a different offering or version of HBO or Starz or Showtime or Cinemax, etc.

HBO on DIRECTV has a certain number of channels. There are less of these HBO channels on DISH, yet DISH charges the same price. Still HBO...right?

Some MSOs might carry east and west feeds and have more HBO. Some might carry only some of the HD feeds, others might carry all of them. Some are missing HBO Comedy or another of the HBO channels, but it's all still "HBO" and sold as such and usually at the same price or darn close to it.

Some MSOs have HBO GO, some do not support it. Some MSOs provide HBO GO on a wide range of devices, others on a more limited offering of devices. It's still HBO.

When you buy the service form any of these MSOs there is an offering of what is sold as the product that MSO supports. It may be different (quite likely is) in flavor from one provider to the next. Just as my flavor or ESPNews on DIRECTV is in HD but on Dish it's only in SD. My flavor of NFL Sunday Ticket on PS3 for Sony is a lot different than the XBOX version because the XBOX version doesn't exist. 

When DIRECTV sells HBO they are selling the linear service first and foremost of SD channels. That price point is $15.99. *That is the anchor subscription required as it were, the base product. Everything else flows from there.*

If you also have HD service, you get the HD versions of HBO (if available) as well....but still for that $15.99 HBO price. If you have an internet device, you have access also to HBO Go (a recent addition) in a variety of devices (tablet, smart phone, PC\Mac, Samsung TV, XBOX 360). Maybe more will be added. Alol this for the same price point of $15.99. As of last week, you get many of these HBO shows also on DIRECTV Everywhere...for the same HBO $15.99 price point.

From what I am reading, the HBO On Demand offering will increase as well. All for that $15.99 price point. The thing is, not every MSO has the exact same HBO combination. Different channels, some in HD, some not, some support GO, some do not, some support some devices while not supporting others, some have a nice VOD offering, some do not. Yet it's all sold under the HBO product line.

I don't see anywhere where you are guaranteed anything other than HBO SD channels and anything beyond that are enhanced product features for HBO which may or may not be carried by that MSO.


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

oakwcj said:


> So, which is it, a threat or a gnat? Too big or too small? How much is your bottom dollar?


Gnats can take eyes off the ball and become a threat. I'd characterize them as an annoying gnat who markets themselves as a cord cutting device and now they want to all of a sudden be chummy with the very distributors they are also trying to undercut. Seems rather ballsy of them. I don't blame Comcast, DTV or others saying no thanks. We're not in the business of helping you out.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

I checked this out as well as the iPad app. Works well enough, although the PQ was disappointing on Xbox. Maybe the servers were getting hammered because it just went live. Also, I can only arrange my watch list on the iPad app.


----------



## man_rob (Feb 21, 2007)

Satellite Racer, Why no Roku? All the Roku does is retrofit older TVs to receive the exact same content as XBox360, and Samsung smart TVs. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

I have it on my Xbox 360 and also on Google TV. I like the Xbox version much better. It is much faster.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

XBOX 360 = Gamin Device First
Roku = Content Delivery system first

It's not hard to understand why.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> XBOX 360 = Gamin Device First


That used to be true. The times they are a-changing.

For the first time on XBOX, more time is now being spent watching online video than playing games.

I guess if DIRECTV had known that XBOX was used as a streaming device more than as a game system then DIRECTV would have denied use of HBO GO on XBOX too?

https://www.google.com/webhp?q=xbox...use+tops+time+spent+games&fp=9cc446d8fe785299


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Uh, what are you all talking about? I just signed up for HBO GO and MAX GO on my computer, and all I've seen available so far are things I've already seen on my TV, but in lower resolution with lower quality sound. I do have an XBOX 360, Ipad, Ipod Touch, but why in the world would I want access to programs I've already seen, with poor picture and sound quality? I'm sure I'm missing the point.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> That used to be true. The times they are a-changing.
> 
> For the first time on XBOX, more time is now being spent watching online video than playing games.
> 
> ...


People don't buy them just to be a primary streaming device. They can be but if someone just wants something to stream there are cheaper options out there with more options.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

GregLee said:


> Uh, what are you all talking about? I just signed up for HBO GO and MAX GO on my computer, and all I've seen available so far are things I've already seen on my TV, but in lower resolution with lower quality sound. I do have an XBOX 360, Ipad, Ipod Touch, but why in the world would I want access to programs I've already seen, with poor picture and sound quality? I'm sure I'm missing the point.


Obviously you're not interested in a lot of stuff others are: the entire back catalogs of every HBO TV show ever (Band of Brothers, The Pacific, Deadwood, Oz, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under . . .) and the entire online catalog of HBO programming for the current month on a big screen (something net yet offered through HBO On Demand, no matter the relative quality).

Not everyone has a DVR or MRV, not everyone wants to fart around through 2 weeks of Guide data for 6 or 8 channels to find out when to set a recording, some people just want to sit down in front of their device (TV, laptop, tablet, phone) and just watch an old movie RIGHT NOW, no fuss, no muss.


----------



## Barmat (Aug 27, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> Obviously you're not interested in a lot of stuff others are: the entire back catalogs of every HBO TV show ever (Band of Brothers, The Pacific, Deadwood, Oz, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under . . .) and the entire online catalog of HBO programming for the current month on a big screen (something net yet offered through HBO On Demand, no matter the relative quality).
> 
> Not everyone has a DVR or MRV, not everyone wants to fart around through 2 weeks of Guide data for 6 or 8 channels to find out when to set a recording, some people just want to sit down in front of their device (TV, laptop, tablet, phone) and just watch an old movie RIGHT NOW, no fuss, no muss.


I think it's awesome. I missed out on the last half of the second season of Rome and now can catch up on it at my leisure.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

GregLee said:


> Uh, what are you all talking about? I just signed up for HBO GO and MAX GO on my computer, and all I've seen available so far are things I've already seen on my TV, but in lower resolution with lower quality sound. I do have an XBOX 360, Ipad, Ipod Touch, but why in the world would I want access to programs I've already seen, with poor picture and sound quality? I'm sure I'm missing the point.


If you have a slow Internet you may have a worse picture. I have a high speed one and my PQ is good, on the XBox 360 and on Google TV.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

HBO Go (With Dish) is fantastic on the Roku. Picture is 720P, and a very very good picture. Being able to watch Deadwood again makes it worth it alone for me.

Even on the computer the picture is not bad at all, granted you do need a decent internet speed.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

"Drew2k" said:


> That used to be true. The times they are a-changing.
> 
> For the first time on XBOX, more time is now being spent watching online video than playing games.
> 
> ...


Sort of...this compares online gaming vs online video. What it doesnt account for is gaming off line. You can be sure that gaming is by far the #1 use of a xbox... At least for now. You are right that it does show that the xbox is consuming more and more video content, mostly netflix which is integrated very nicely with the xbox. Microsoft has always stated that they wanted to win the livingroom.


----------



## Dan B (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan B said:


> I checked this out as well as the iPad app. Works well enough, although the PQ was disappointing on Xbox. Maybe the servers were getting hammered because it just went live. Also, I can only arrange my watch list on the iPad app.


The black levels are poor on this app for me. It is not a problem with the other video apps, but HBO Go has terrible black levels on my Xbox.

Also, the wishlist isn't just non-sortable, it actually randomly scrambles the order for me. 

Regarding, video/gaming usage. My friends lists usually have more people watching Netflix than anything else, FWIW. Also Hulu, Zune, Crackle, ESPN, etc are all increasing in popularity in my friends lists.


----------



## irishjdf (Nov 3, 2011)

Beerstalker said:


> OK, I hadn't heard that yet (haven't been on here as much since I started my new job). In that case I would say there is a decent chance that DirecTV may allow it on the Xbox 360. It might be that they just don't see the benefit in dealing with ROKU for the number of people that would actually use it on that device.


Actually, ROKU device sales are increasing especially since Wal-Mart started selling them. I have the ROKU XS and it is amazing! The HD streaming content is 1080P on most channels. More channels are being added weekly and there are many "private" channels as well. DIRECTV won't let HBO subscribers log into HBO GO on ROKU because they feel it is competition to their HBO ON-Demand. A representative from HBO told me they are in talks with their legal department as to whether blocking HBO GO by some cable and satellite companies is legal because we are paying for HBO service and that is included. Time will tell.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd like to see hbo go added to appletv.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

irishjdf said:


> Actually, ROKU device sales are increasing especially since Wal-Mart started selling them. I have the ROKU XS and it is amazing! The HD streaming content is 1080P on most channels.


Excuse the off topic post, but with 1 post, you wouldnt be able to answer a PM...

Have you tried it playing DVD's, videos, and music from a home server? Im curious if the interface is decent. The PS3 bugs me to use.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

Funny thing is, I've had access to HBO GO since its release. I've had the iPad, iPhone and PC to use it on. I never started using it until it came to Xbox for some reason.

I had a poor experience with HBO GO on all devices yesterday. Any device I used it on yesterday, the picture was either pixelated or stopped and started. This was the story on my PC, iPad and Xbox 360. Not sure if it was my internet connection or if HBO GO was overloaded yesterday.

I saw all the original cast Star Trek movies were put on HBO GO yesterday. I've never seen like half these movies and thought I'd start a little marathon on them. Even watching the first one that I think most people say is awful.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> That used to be true. The times they are a-changing.
> 
> For the first time on XBOX, more time is now being spent watching online video than playing games.
> 
> ...


That article says online entertainment is greater than online gaming. It doesn't factor in stand alone gaming (non-online) which is still the vast majority of usage by the XBOX. It's a gaming console first and foremost.


----------



## bigtom (Jan 23, 2009)

Any news about PS3 support?


----------



## ChicagoBlue (Apr 29, 2011)

bigtom said:


> Any news about PS3 support?


I have heard through the grapevine that PS3 is on their list of devices but not ready yet. HBO is working on it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 18, 2007)

They advertised the Xbox 360 support just before the premeire of Game of Thrones Sunday night. I wouldn't be surprised if MS locked up a console exclusivity deal like they did with Netflix. If so, the PS3 might not get HBO GO until next year.

or it will be on the PS3 next month.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm hoping for PS3+ Direct support too. I have a Samsung TV and freaked when I saw the app appear only to find out my TV was one of the unsupported ones. I have a ROKU,but no Directv support there. I simply do not care for watching TV on my PC.

I will add that it worked somewhat on the TV as it downloaded and installed. Audio was good& mostly video was good, but it had lines shooting into the frame. After a few days it uninstalled itself.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Satelliteracer said:


> Solid progress. HDUI had to be completed first which is wrapping up right now.


Any updates you can share?


----------

